# May ABJ Oliver article



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The blue shop towel lobby won't like this!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry said:


> The blue shop towel lobby won't like this!


My soap box has been collecting dust for too long.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

A very good article, indeed. Though I'm just a fledling hobbiest (sorry to intrude) the knowledge and wisdom shared in the article reaches *all* classes of beekeepers. Good show giving the forum a "heads'up" on it, Jim. Sometimes folks browse over good articles to fast...for me, anything from Randy Oliver deserves a slow read.

Ed


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Also note in the same article, the main point was that neonic's are not as bad as some want them to be.....


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

Do I hear an AMEN for an amitraz product labeled for honeybees. Back on the market after about a 25 year absence. Thank goodness.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Until you figure the cost, which is my Main concern. When the legal process is followed the cost is $ 2.00 or more, when done using old methods cost is .17 per application . So what value is added by the EPA's approval process except to separate profit out of our companies.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Randy Oliver is always rational, truthful, and fair minded, the perfect antidote for chicken little syndrome.

BTW, I keep hearing ads for self fertile almond trees, how much will this affect pollinators over time?


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

I take it by this thread that people are not counting the use of OA, which is off-label? Unless there's money to be made on a treatment, it's not going to be approved. Formic (liquid) works, OA works, but niether is approved.

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

LSPender said:


> Until you figure the cost, which is my Main concern. When the legal process is followed the cost is $ 2.00 or more, when done using old methods cost is .17 per application . So what value is added by the EPA's approval process except to separate profit out of our companies.


the old method may have been .17, but either from Randy's article or one of his posts on bee-l, he said that the govt. wasn't enforcing the laws because it would hurt the commercial beeks. now that there is a legal method getting caught using the illegal method could get very expensive. if I remember correctly from my pesticide applicators lic.
up to 10,000 per application per occurance. how many yards do you have? and I think I figured out the cost at around $6 dollars a hive not including applying, apiguard and Maqs are about half that, so I see no need to use it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Wisnewbee said:


> I take it by this thread that people are not counting the use of OA, which is off-label?


Yup. The way I see it is that the FDA is all about registering and approving the use of products. Not much money to be made for any company to go through the approval process to develop a product that is so easily and cheaply copied. I know of no instance where OA has caused any residue problems in honey or any contamination of bee equipment as a result of its use. The only downsides that I have ever observed are that a dribble can be a bit harsh on a small hive in cold temperatures and I don't believe that it is of much value when bees are actively brooding. There is really no comparison between that and some of the shop towel applications of Fluvalinate, Amitraz and a few others chemicals that tend to show up in random sampling of bee hives. But OA aside there are still lots of safe and effective products out there available to beekeepers in addition to hive manipulations that are all highly effective in the battle against varroa.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> hive manipulations that are all highly effective in the battle against varroa.


Jimmy, you left out that they are free too.


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

> There is really no comparison between that and some of the shop towel applications of Fluvalinate, Amitraz and a few others chemicals that tend to show up in random sampling of bee hives.


Since the OA is being used as a pesticide, that falls under the perview of the EPA as I recall, and I don't believe they hold the same belief.

I read Randy's article as a go on label all the way.

Wisnewbee
Honey Luv Farm


----------

